# Butterflies or wind?



## jacris (Feb 16, 2002)

Does anybody else get an awful feeling of churning or butterflies in the stomach? It is driving me mad, it is like your heart turning over and has only just started. I usually get it in the afternoons and sometimes in bed. I feel as though my insides are alive and expect 'Alien' to pop out at any minute. I take an antacid and sometimes it works and other times not. I feel as though I am fizzing or something. It is most off putting, I don't say anything just put up with it. But it is one of the most unpleasant things I have had so far. (Except for pain)


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Don't put up with it! See a doctor!


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

If you see a doctor, let us know if something is suggested that provides relief. I also get a horrible gnawing, churning sensation in my stomach at times. For me, it often starts around 10pm and lasts until 2am. Sometimes it goes on for over 24 hours! It is also pretty bad around 5pm each day. I hever had these types of sensations before taking proton pump inhibitors so I'm wondering if it has to do with how they affect the digestion? I agree that it is VERY uncomfortable!


----------



## jacris (Feb 16, 2002)

Thanks MariaM, I was taking pump inhibitors in April and May. I had a very painful attack in March and it took untill late April for the Doc to prescribe these. He was very reluctant to do so and stopped them as soon as he could. My 'butterflies' arrive about 3pm and last about 2 hours. I have discovered by accident I am also having palpitations at the same time. My heart slows right down then gives a few fast beats, the fast beats are when I get the heart turn over feeling, it's an awfull, nervous excited kind of sesation. I must be getting acid as well because if I drink something hot later it is really painful going down. I also have hypothyroidsm so I don't know what to blame for these horrible symtons. But whatever is causing it I HATE IT. I dread it. Although I know it will eventually go. I hope you find an answer. It must be terrible having to suffer it for 24hrs. I take Asilone tablets these sometimes help. (Activated Dimathicone, Dried Hydroxide BP)I don't want to go to the Doc AGAIN!he would probably say I was worrying and it was making me anxious.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

I don't think the sensation of butterflies is related to the gut, so I am not sure if that is what you are describing. Is it actual motion that you can feel with your hand?


----------



## jacris (Feb 16, 2002)

Hi Flux, no I can't actually feel any movement, it is inside. When it first started I just thought it was acid fizzing away in the stomach and would stop very soon. It didn't, and got worse. It isn't pain but is very uncomfortable, right in the pit of the stomach. It is almost like the fear you feel before taking your driving test or starting your first day at work, that kind of churning nauseous feeling. I think because the feeling reminds me of fear it also makes me very uptight and tense which doesn't help the acid production and gives me pain in the middle of my shoulder blades. Of course I begin to dread it coming back which makes acid which brings back the feelings. I think! All I know it is recent, it is very unpleasant,and it sometimes comes on an empty stomach, but has come an hour after eating. Just another unexplained symptom, (To the doctors) I suppose.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

I have that too- I feel a certain sensation that reminds me of the first time I had a panic attack and then it won't go away. Then the acid production starts up and then forget about it!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

It sounds very much like a feeling I get from time to time. Mine occurs just below the bottom of the breastbone and, fortunately, never lasts that long. It does feel a bit like a panic response (might just be a reaction to adrenaline or another of the chemicals involved). I have never associated it with a digestive problem--I think I have always attributed it to a cardio thing--but if it comes again, I will try to be more mindful of what preceeded it.


----------



## jacris (Feb 16, 2002)

Thanks guys, I thought I was the only one getting this 'daft' symptom. i was getting paranoid about this one. I went out to lunch with the family today and felt the familiar feeling coming on. It is certainly strange, I feel a bit breathless first, then comes the churning, I don't know whether to go on eating or to ignore it. I just put up with it and try to laugh and chatter as usual. I passed on dessert. (No one noticed) but today it lasted hours. The heart beat was irregular too. The Doctor did tell me years ago acid causes trauma that can affect the heart rhythm. I have decided to totally ignore it and to carry on as normal.I have had all sorts of heart tests so it can't be that. If I do mention it to the doc I will let you know the results. Will keep you posted.Thanks again, I am glad I am not alone.


----------



## jacris (Feb 16, 2002)

I gave in and went to the doctors after all. I got the response I expected, he said because of the acid and my thyroid one of them could be the cause of my palpitations. He gave me some more pump inhibitor capsules and told me to try them for a fortnight. If the palpitations stop he might give me a reduced dose to take all the time.He also said if it was a heart problem I wouldn't get the symptoms occasionally but all the time and it would get progressivly worse.I answered that I had thought it was the acid but the sensation was so peculiar it had worried me a little. So there you are guys! as I suspected, just another nasty little symptom for us to put up with, along with all the others.One thing that me laugh, the Doc asked if I had any pain, I answered "When am I without it? I always have one somewhere". What do they know?


----------



## jacris (Feb 16, 2002)

Been taking the meds for 3 weeks now and no improvement! still getting awful churning and a sinking feeling behind my breastbone. I get it now at all times of the day not just in the afternoon. It goes, it comes back, there is no rhyme nor reason for it.IT IS DRIVING ME MAD!!!Any Help out there? It as though I keep getting a fright or shock.


----------



## 16672 (Apr 4, 2005)

I was diagnosed with IBS 7 years ago. Exactly a year ago I started getting the butterflies effect very badly. It felt like I was locked for days in the seat of a nonstop roller coaster. I tried dramamine to quell the nausea and vertigo that went with it. A month later, I awakened with nausea and stomach burns that felt as if somebody had shoved a tube down my throat into my belly and poured molten lead into it. A doctor said it was chronic gastritis on top of the spastic colon; both were aggravated by all the stress I was going through at the time (all the bad stuff happened at once). He prescribed Nexium, and Effexor-XR for anxiety and depression. In truth, he really did not know what on earth to do for me. I've had better results with naturopaths. I have found that prayer, meditation, relaxation techniques, power walking, slippery elm bark, activated charcoal, chamomile tea and bland foods (soda biscuits, unsalted pretsels, baby food) have helped. Lots of pure water, too. But stay the heck away from chocolate, coffee, tea, cola, spices, acids, alcohol and tobacco!!!


----------



## 22587 (Apr 22, 2005)

Davo,I'm not sure if you'll see this, but the heart thing you have sounds just like Premature Ventricular Contractions (aka PVCs). Transient as long as they're not more than a certain threshold. I believe it's about 7/minute, but I'm not a doctor so don't take my word on that.Basically if you feel your pulse when it's happening, it will feel like a missed beat. Do you get that? I usually get it when my blood pressure goes up and/or having a panic attack. Fortunately both are well controlled so it's a rare occurance nowadays.Cheers!SamaIBS, GERD, Hiatal Hernia


----------



## 19680 (Jul 7, 2005)

I get the 'butterfly' effect so badly somedays...its unreal. Sucks all the life out of me...I'm a total wreckI take modulon 200mg tabs..it helps me a TON


----------



## 15441 (Jul 26, 2005)

I've been reading the posts with interest and thinking FINALLY people who know what I am trying to explain!! I started getting chest pain and a sore red throat about October last year, I was put on PPI and booked for a Gastroscopy in January. It was found I had a 4cm Hiatus Hernia and GERD, since then I ve been on 40mg Omeprazole tablets taken everyday along with 10mg Maxolon tablets 3x a day for nausea. The 40mg Omeprazole helped to subdue the symptoms but recently the Doc wanted to start 'weening' me off the tablets and I've gone down to 20mg. I am misrable!! Constant pain in my chest, bloating feeling, feeling of food in my thoat and acid taste, feeling sick if I eat or not and as I was trying to describe to my mum the other day a feeling of butterflies really feeling nervous about something I thought I was going mad - but hey I found this site tonight. I've not said anything to the Doc yet, I get the feeling I'am taking up too much time as I don't appear to be responding to the tablets he's given me. I've been on them since October I know your not supposed to be on them very long and i am worried about what will happen when I'am taken off them. It's thought my hernia is inherited as I am not over weight, do not drink very much and do not smoke. I am glad though through these pages I've found I am not alone. Can anyone offerme any advice on what to do next??


----------



## 15441 (Jul 26, 2005)

Sorry to add to my post above, I've also got a VERY bloated stomach - could I have IBS as well, it sounds all connected! I thought for a while before the stomach problems stated that I might be suffering from IBS-C then the hernia apeared - any advice??


----------



## witchywoo (Jun 12, 2004)

I get this butterfly feeling on times too. I've always called it nervous tension. Sometimes when I'm under stress or just a little bit worried over something it flares up, other times it just seems to come from nowhere and that's when I find it hardest to explain. Usually it will last for a few days on and off. I find Chamomile tea helps as it relaxes you and also Lavender essential oil. More often than not I just try and ignore it as the more you recognise it, the worse it seems to be. I have had ibs - mainly C for about 15 years now and am also taking Omeprazole for acid/heartburn. I'm so glad that somebody has brought this up.


----------



## 13695 (Nov 30, 2005)

To all members with Gerd: I was diagnosed with Barrett's last month. What a scare I got! I immediatly did a lifestyle change: Diet, EXCERSISE; relaxation techniques, DGL licorice, I still take 40 mg nexium per day; raised our bed 6". I have consulted with several holistic doctors (Both MD and not) and have decided to go with a Dr. of Accupuncture with many other certificates (Nutrition, supplements etc.) She was highly reccommended by a woman who has been fighting ovarian cancer for 9 years. She has had allot of success with people with digestive disorders. I have not started with her yet but my symptoms are much better with the lifestyle changes I have made. I have lost 15 lbs and feel great! I HIGHLY RECCOMMEND THAT ALL YOU GUYS WITH GERD OR ACID INDIGESTION GET AN ENDOSCOPY IMMEDIALTLY. There are allot of people out there with Barrett's and do not even know it. The key is to catch it early enough and make the necessary changes in your life to control or beat it and to have it monitored routinly.Thanks and I look forward to talking with you soon, Cary


----------

